# November 12' MOTM Winner: XtremeRevolution



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Congratulations and well deserved.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Congrats sir! Keep up the great work!


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

obermd said:


> Congratulations and well deserved.


Keep up the good work!


----------



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

Nice *****!


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

I meant cat....


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Hatje said:


> I meant cat....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


I stole this from his FB page  
reminded me of dr. Evil 


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Well done Andrei!

You definitely look like you're about to twist the poor kitty's head off, lol.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

OnlyTaurus said:


> Well done Andrei!
> 
> You definitely look like you're about to twist the poor kitty's head off, lol.


Probably the only way to get the cat to sit still for the picture.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

OnlyTaurus said:


> Well done Andrei!
> 
> You definitely look like you're about to twist the poor kitty's head off, lol.


lol! I was barely holding him. Looks like im choking him because his fur is so long. That's my little buddy. He curls up on my lap and falls asleep randomly when I'm on the computer or watching a movie.

Btw, thanks for the motm votes! 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using AutoGuide App


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Congratulations sir!


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Congrats X!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

who owns the white LTZ in wood dale ? full tints blacked out roof and such .looking like youur into
mods . Do not be shie Bro ...Good work sounds good also ,
I am the person in front of you. might say hi in the future.if you do not mind


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Congrats!! :goodjob:


----------



## jadedgamerx (Nov 12, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## 4035 (Jan 21, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

Well deserved, X! Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Can't believe this troll won!

Just kidding  Congrats Xtreme!


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

how did I miss this? Belated congrat!


----------

